# Necron color scheme



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Hows this look? Should i go with it?


----------



## Raikomaru (Nov 7, 2011)

It's lookin' pretty cool so far!

If I may ask, though...do you have a secondary colour in mind for your more-important units, like, say, El Overlord and his bodyguards? Given that your colour scheme seems to be black with yellow runes, I'd suggest a secondary dark colour, like dark blue or dark green.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Im liking it man, I think it looks good.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Raikomaru said:


> It's lookin' pretty cool so far!
> 
> If I may ask, though...do you have a secondary colour in mind for your more-important units, like, say, El Overlord and his bodyguards? Given that your colour scheme seems to be black with yellow runes, I'd suggest a secondary dark colour, like dark blue or dark green.


I haven't decided yet. I also don't know what color i'm going to do the vehicles yet.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I like the colors so far...

I even think a snow base would look good...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Tron!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Reminds me of a Poison Dart Tree Frog.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Reminds me of a Poison Dart Tree Frog.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool. I'd go with that, absolutely! 

I'd go for a bright base, but I don't think snow would look right with the black and yellow. I'd go for maybe a desert base-- light sand colors, dead grass, and very light-colored rocks will accent the very dark body and make the yellow markings pop even more, I think.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool. I'd go with that, absolutely! 

I'd go for a bright base, but I don't think snow would look right with the black and yellow. I'd go for maybe a desert base-- light sand colors, dead grass, and very light-colored rocks will accent the very dark body and make the yellow markings pop even more, I think.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Seems here is double posting... Also I like it, still reminds me of the frog though .


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Thanks for the comments guys.

:laugh:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely liking the scheme, though it does admittedly look a bit Black Legion-esque 

Then again, the Blood Angels are already bros with Necrons, so why can't CSM be as well?


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Boc said:


> Definitely liking the scheme, though it does admittedly look a bit Black Legion-esque
> 
> Then again, the Blood Angels are already bros with Necrons, so why can't CSM be as well?


Actually your not too far off. I was torn weather to start necrons or a red scorpion SM army... so i started necrons painted with red scorpion colors.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks great man, I'd run with it. The option of blue for the weapons is very interesting as well, and it works great with the yellow secondary colour you have going.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I absolutely adore it- go for it!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Love it, you have to make the tomb blades light cycles.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

maybe the yellow needs to be toned down a little, but i think nevrons and tau are hard to pull off with other colours other than the standard brown or metal, so i hope it works out for you.


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

thsi looks great. when i saw this guy, my first(more like fifth or sixth after "wow") thought was that dark green would go really good with these colors, if you used it in the same way as the two bright colors.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I like it I would go with it even if it does remind me of the frog as well. I agree though a lite colored base would make the dark body stand out so desert or snow base would be great.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

I used to work at a zoo that bred dart frogs so maybe the frog resemblance was subconscious.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

You could also try substituting the yellow for bright oranges or reds for different ranks, which would be unabashedly Tron but extremely cool.


----------

